# Foodstamps into Beer



## FLAPJACK

Super easy, you can do it at any qfc, safeway, walmart, ect.


SIMPLE: 
okay, so foodstamps, purchase food products only, yes?
single items of packaged returnable food usually don't cost much, unless it's a real fancy bottle of olive oil!
you can find olive oil for really cheap, to the super fancy bottles which are usually about 30 bucks. 
so, buy a big fancy bottle of olive oil, return it 20 minutes later at the same damn store, and viola! gift card!

BUT: usually they'll ask you why you returned it (already have some at home, blah blah blah, any lame excuse works), and most stores DO NOT accept returns w/out the receipt for anything more than 20$ (i learned the hard way...)

Anywway, it's a really easy and it get's free beer and you don't have to steal (which sometimes I have a big problem with, I'm kind of clumsy.) and It works almost everywhere


----------



## wartomods

you can always buy juice and yeast, ahah


----------



## macks

Good trick if you have the extra on the foodstamps card! Incentive to dumpster!

On a related note, I went to Safeway and got some hotwings that had a 2.00 off sticker on it. We were having a hot wings before the hot springs party so I got two things of them. The guy at the counter handed me 4$ cash from the cupons so I stopped at the corner store and got a couple of beers on the way home. Thanks uncle sam!


----------



## FLAPJACK

I never really use my foodstamps, so it works real well for me, i have been to a few places and returned stuff on my foodies and gotten cash back, which is always nice, i just wish there was a way to tell which places will return with cash
a friend of mine used to pick up reciepts with food paid in cash, then buy the food on his stamps and return it for cash.


----------



## Beegod Santana

... and yet another good hustle gets blown up.
I guess it really doesn't matter though. I learned this trick from my crackhead aunt when I was about 8. It's kinda surprising stores haven't caught on.


----------



## Smallredbox

wartomods said:


> you can always buy juice and yeast, ahah


 I was actually thinking the same thing, but it'll require a little patience.


----------



## Drunken Hearted Man

Beegod Santana said:


> ... and yet another good hustle gets blown up.
> I guess it really doesn't matter though. I learned this trick from my crackhead aunt when I was about 8. It's kinda surprising stores haven't caught on.



I really don't think you can blow this up considering how long it's been around. I'm sure anyone with food stamps figured it out pretty quick.


----------



## Squid

Every time I've tried this they just put the stamps back on the card... But as a side note, I have had beer go through as food at a few Whole Foods.


----------



## Squid

Three that have basically not given a fuck, one even winked and said "Well, enjoy your free beer...". Bought two La Fin du Mondes that time. Ten bucks each!


----------



## mksnowboarder

Squid said:


> Every time I've tried this they just put the stamps back on the card... But as a side note, I have had beer go through as food at a few Whole Foods.



That's why you check the store return policy beforehand, and return it to a different cashier/customer service without showing your receipt.

If you're really desperate, I've used my foodstamps to buy 12 packs of cheap soda, pour soda into larger containers, and return for the deposit.

mike


----------



## smellsea

holy shit. i love you... i guess i never thought that you would get a gift card for the returned food stamps product, that they would just scan the money back onto your card as they would with a credit card. hm. okay, best idea ever.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

NEW DIRTY KID COMMERCIAL!!!

expensive olive oil..$23.99 on food stamps...A 30 pack of coca cola...$14.49 on food stamps...a rack of ribs...$19.08 on food stamps. Returning it all and getting credit/WASTED!!..priceless. The best beer in life is free..for everything else theres foodstamps at walmart


----------



## Deleted member 20

I have just rewalized that one can turn foodstamps into free diesel fuel. I have a 99 vw beetle (tdi) that no longer runs on wvo/grease beacuase i had to rebuild the whole fuel sytem & sold off the greasecar shit. However your basic ghetto veggie oil that comes in gallon jugs that deepfry all of our fav fried foods will be a perfect fuel, dumped in & or mixed with heating, offroad/marine/farm diesel, or the highly taxed green diesel. I do love beer dont get me wrong just had an epiphany while reading.


----------



## Deleted member 20

I am living in New Bedford, Mass now a real rough & tumble fishing port with lots of drugs & routinely people will trade there ebt card & pin for drugs & or cash, usually for 50cents on the dollar. Then before the next installment comes in 2weeks & after your dealer has spent there loot usually same day or 2 you go get a new card & pin. its a recuring scam here atleast & sure all over MASS & maybe otherplaces.


----------



## marc

just tried this at walmart here in pensacola, i got a 18 dollar bottle of olive oil and when my friend tried to return it they said they stopped accepting olive oil without a receipt. this might just be the walmart here or maybe its a new walmart policy


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

UPDATE!! they are on to us in TX damn oompa loompas...No longer works here, you either have to take the shit, or they are now able to put it back onto your card. A sad sad day in america.


----------



## mksnowboarder

I'd like to mention a variation that someone who definitely isn't me was trying this past week. You go buy a $20 thing of olive oil, and a $10 vanilla bean from the mccormick spice racks. They were returned to a place which put the refund amount on a "shoppers club card." This $30 was used to purchase a $25 visa gift card and the activation fee. This was done for the balance of the EBT card, netting about $200 in visa gift cards. A local mall sells paper gift certificates (not cards). If you spend a decent amount of the money, you receive the rest back in cash. The visa cards were used to purchase a $200 gift certificate. The $200 gift card was spent on a Pavement cd, returning about $180 in cash after about two hours of work.

mike


----------



## MiztressWinter

Ok....with walmart you can only return things up to three times a year with no receipt. You must show ID. You can go purchase something on your foodstamp card....take it back a little later with ID and no receipt. You can return up to 50.00 at a time...but remember...only 3 times a year. It's in a national data base...so they will KNOW no matter what walmart you go to. Just a little FYI. You will get a gift card upon returning the items.


----------



## GutterGrayse

Some store owners are slack on it. There's a guy in Oly who does it for some people, just labeling the sale as something else.


----------



## tallhorseman

I tried this tonight. THAT'S THE SHIT!!! I'm sippin on a bottle of food stamp Jack Daniels as I post this. Thank-You-Flapjack.




FLAPJACK said:


> Super easy, you can do it at any qfc, safeway, walmart, ect.
> 
> 
> SIMPLE:
> okay, so foodstamps, purchase food products only, yes?
> single items of packaged returnable food usually don't cost much, unless it's a real fancy bottle of olive oil!
> you can find olive


----------



## rezmutts

No shit... So does food stamp cards work in all states? should huh? well anyways i have relatives that sell there food stamps to other family members it's usually consists of 100 dollars of food stamp for 50 bucks.. besides I rather get food then booze..


----------



## LilMa

so, walmart & kroger are my primary stores around here, i will read into the policies - but anything [food wise] will work if i buy it with my foodstamps and then return it to get beers??
and flapjack, i love you for this idea haha


----------



## mksnowboarder

I called WalMart the other week and explained that I have some olive oil purchased inadvertently and desired to return it. They said there was a state law preventing them from accepting food returns without receipt, which I'm pretty sure is a load of shit, as I (theoretically) know that other stores around here do it.

mike


----------



## LilMa

hmmm see, the thing that i am wondering about, is that if i do buy olive oil and have the receipt it will show on the receipt that i bought it with foodstamps - and so, hoping they wont try and put it back on my card and in turn give me a gift card to buy booze. around here [well used to] "under $20? no receipt? no problem!" but as of lately they wont accept things unless its under $10 w/o a receipt, if above that, you have to have the item, the receipt, your ID and to sign a sheet, and like winter said - you can only do it 3 times in a year.. blah


----------



## partysummer07

So this is why those traveling kids offered me a huge bottle of Olive Oil that one time, hahahaha

(TRUE STORY BTW)


----------



## iamwhatiam

bleh. i'll stick the old tried and true method, that was mentioned earlier in this thread.....
I always just found a receipt in the trash where the person had used CASH to buy their food items....Then, go in and buy those same items on food stamps.....turn around and return them with the receipt...and get Cash Back. Worked everytime and never had to worry about "return policies"...


----------



## mrmister

I've tried the food thing at Walmart and got shot down. Up here at least if you don't have a receipt the bastards make you buy the same amount in similar foods. I tried it with 2 cans od bullshit instance(but expensive) coffee and a trivia/stevia box of sugarlike packets and without the receipt, the first thing the mentioned was food stamps. I had to walk back and get sugar(regularly) and the coffee I normally drink which sucks because it was impossible to make it the same amount so I had to actually buy more or lose the balance.

I think finding the receipt outside and just buying whats there is the best idea.

Oh yeah, and Necropost crits for 5000.




iamwhatiam said:


> bleh. i'll stick the old tried and true method, that was mentioned earlier in this thread.....
> I always just found a receipt in the trash where the person had used CASH to buy their food items....Then, go in and buy those same items on food stamps.....turn around and return them with the receipt...and get Cash Back. Worked everytime and never had to worry about "return policies"...


----------



## drinkycrow

there are also alot of shithole convenience stores that'll let buying booze with a foodstamp card fly...


----------



## menu

Drunken Hearted Man said:


> I really don't think you can blow this up considering how long it's been around. I'm sure anyone with food stamps figured it out pretty quick.


 
I agree for the most part. me and like 20 kids in PDX last year blew up all of portland and surrounding areas with this. we couldnt exchange shit after like the second week. but everytime a new group of kids would come into town we'd swoop em up and be like "we're getting your foodstamps tomorrow. lets go drink now". so we we're spending prolly like 800 dollars in foodstamps on olive oil in a few days. maybe a week. but yeah. just lay off of it for a minute then hit it up again. I dont think it works too well at safeway. I usually just do it at fred meyers. even wally world denied me in ukiah. those places are better for grabbing receipts outa the trash.


----------



## BanMatt

I remember I went to return some shitty bagels to Trader Joe's that I bought on my food stamps and they asked me if I wanted cash back. I was like "uh cash?". Payed for my Iron Man 2 ticket with this discovery.


----------



## gingerbreadman

awsome


----------



## bryanpaul

magic stores !!..... it would be funny if folks got together and pooled info to put together a sort of crew change type guide/zine for these places....


----------



## Wild Ty Laserbeam

FLAPJACK said:


> a friend of mine used to pick up reciepts with food paid in cash, then buy the food on his stamps and return it for cash.


 
That's a good one. They can never stop that.

Also, you used to be able to buy gas with the gift cards. Keep evolving.


----------



## insanemembrane

fuckin epic


----------



## JayJayOnTheFly

fuck iv been doing this for almost 2 years now lol 2 space bags and a pouch of bugler ftw


----------



## vandalette

Me and my boyfriend do this all the time. Walmart is the best for this because they have 25 dollar walmart brand olive oil. If you have the recite they give you cash and if not they will give you a gift card, which you can still buy beer with btw and pouches of tobacco. Works everytime. Also if our foodstamps are out i just steal a pack of 40 dollar razors and return it for a gift card. But if you don't have a recite you need an ID to return it. And i heard somewhere that you can only return 3 times in a year without a recite but not sure if thats true or not.


----------



## Nana

Three times a year is a fact.


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

bryanpaul said:


> magic stores !!..... it would be funny if folks got together and pooled info to put together a sort of crew change type guide/zine for these places....


 
rad rad rad

im on it!


----------



## Cardboard

I gotta say, hit up the little arab or asian markets, they usually dont give a fuck what you buy. pretty much any place without a corporate system, if you are legit with them, will hook you up. They dont give a fuck, and their fs charging system doesnt itemize the items you buy.
I used to buy my tobacco all the time at a little arab market in Oakland when I lived there, they were a bit touchy about the alcohol, but the vietnamese market down the street was good for that.
and in NOLA, you can buy just about anything, porn, lottery tickets, alcohol, tobacco....
The shope owners, and the cashiers, usually dont care at all. Just dont be shady in their shops, and maybe even just ask "can I get this on benefits?".
I dunno, seems a lot easier and a lot cooler than trying to pull some bullshit policy scam at walmart.


----------



## drunken marauder

And I thought I was cool turning mine into crack!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drunken marauder

Ive had a lot of magic stores get blown up cause people try ta do what I do and yea..........


----------



## Cardboard

magic foodstamp accepting crackdealers? Pm me with more details. Please.


----------



## rock city

I like the little asian ladies at the tenderloin in the shitty.. "food stamp? food stamp?" then they send you to a little asian grocery and you and yer buddy hafta carry two 50lbs bags of rice around the corner to a conveinence store then haggle with her to try to get more than half. hahaha I will never forget that.


----------



## Swiper

WAL MARTS WILL NEVER LET YOU EXCHANGE FOODSTAMPS FOR CASH. they told me its policy that they put it back on the card. oh well though i got two really delicious sandwichs. also theres spots all over the country that will just straight sell you beer/cigarettes on food stamps. i got a couple spots in a couple different states. and if you have some DONT TELL OTHER PEOPLE ABOUT IT BECAUSE THEN NO ONE WILL GET TO BUY BEER THERE


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx

At the Wal Mart in my area, you can buy olive oil/expensive food and return it for cash. They are pretty lax about it, I would only return them after like a five minute wait.


----------



## 3t87

tried it at safeway and it worked, thanks for the tip, the receipt in the trash also works,that is the surefire method but now i have a 2nd weapon in my arsenal.....i think it also just depends where you are to and such, i usually like to do the whole home depot scam, i take 5 of these little trim pieces for your trim around your carpet and there like 20$ each and i take 5 cause the 100$ return policy and just sell the gift card they issue to me to some rough cut looking contractor and they usually scoop that shit up pretty quick.


----------



## codeth

here's from the walmart website

*What's Walmart's No Receipt returns policy?*
Walmart's No Receipt policy applies to items returned in a store only. You have the option of a cash refund (for purchases under $25), a Gift Card for the amount of the purchase (for purchases over $25) or an even exchange for the product. We also follow any manufacturer's warranties. You can make up to three No Receipt returns within a 45 day period.

http://www.walmart.com/cp/Returns-Policy/538459


----------



## Kalalau

well..... buy fruit juice with your stamps.. 5lbs of sugar.. and some bread yeast (though wine yeast is waaay better for 70 cents cash more).... add water and voila... the ingredients for 5 gallons of wine for 7-8 dollars in foodstamps... the trick is to do this everywhere in the country.... during fruit seasons.. then come back to your stash 3 months later... and make a new stash in a new town every week..... and rotate that shit out....


----------



## SeeYouInIceland

Kalalau said:


> well..... buy fruit juice with your stamps.. 5lbs of sugar.. and some bread yeast (though wine yeast is waaay better for 70 cents cash more).... add water and voila... the ingredients for 5 gallons of wine for 7-8 dollars in foodstamps... the trick is to do this everywhere in the country.... during fruit seasons.. then come back to your stash 3 months later... and make a new stash in a new town every week..... and rotate that shit out....


 
what's the juice/water ratio per 5 gallons? what's best/cheapest to ferment it in (besides a carboy or regular fermenter)?? thanks.


----------



## Dead horse

Lol Americans and they're food stamps


----------



## Rob Nothing

Cardboard said:


> I gotta say, hit up the little arab or asian markets, they usually dont give a fuck what you buy. pretty much any place without a corporate system, if you are legit with them, will hook you up. They dont give a fuck, and their fs charging system doesnt itemize the items you buy.
> I used to buy my tobacco all the time at a little arab market in Oakland when I lived there, they were a bit touchy about the alcohol, but the vietnamese market down the street was good for that.
> and in NOLA, you can buy just about anything, porn, lottery tickets, alcohol, tobacco....
> The shope owners, and the cashiers, usually dont care at all. Just dont be shady in their shops, and maybe even just ask "can I get this on benefits?".
> I dunno, seems a lot easier and a lot cooler than trying to pull some bullshit policy scam at walmart.


Good idea, i'll try this next.

A guy and gal hitching with me last February told me about a trick with fred Meyers returns and putting it onto their rewards card, and using that as cash at any market owned by kroger. I forgot the process he explained to me, but tried it yesterday and they just fed the money back onto my ebt.. Of course. 

Though maybe not every center can.


----------



## Cardboard

SeeYouInIceland said:


> what's the juice/water ratio per 5 gallons? what's best/cheapest to ferment it in (besides a carboy or regular fermenter)?? thanks.


ok, I hate spreading this around, but here is this trick;
You dont need any juice.
Distilled water and sugar, 2 lbs to 1 gallon, and a little yeast.
Can just mix the ingredients in a gallon plastic container. Put a condom on top and vent the gas everyday (or if you arent able to be around, can use a wet piece of cotton fabric)
can guess about 1% a day in fermentation, by 16% the yeast dies, so it will not get more alcoholic.

Some tricks to make it better:
-Use juice instead of water, or dilute juice.
-Use fructose (you can buy it in bulk at a lot of shops like FredMeyer/Kroger)
-add some piece of real fruit to the mix (something a little firm is the best, like an apple or a peach. This floats on top and gives the yeast something to colonize, less chance of contamination killing your yeast)
-Dont let it get to 16%, find the balance between alcohol and flavor, usually around 12-13%.
Bah, nasty shit. will give you the worst hangover. But, it gets you drunk, its super cheap, and you can make it in prison.


----------



## SquatingintheOcean

well ya know.....

I downloaded an ebook for like 1.99, and it was like one of the best investments I have made. It tells you all these tricks and tips and whatnot for using EBT, or SNAP. Foodstamps aka.,, it tells you how to convert your stamps legally into non-ebt stuff.

the site was givemedatmoney the foodstamp guide is on their page. a friendly fwiw, i got a bunch of stuff i never thought i could ! alas I have to get my old iphone to work so i can re-read that thing. dmn u apple!


----------



## slimJack

^^ I wouldnt trust this last post.. maybe im just sketched but it just smells funny. but fck iy


----------



## SquatingintheOcean

slimJack said:


> ^^ I wouldnt trust this last post.. maybe im just sketched but it just smells funny. but fck iy



slim i didn't mean to sketch u out, i was seeing what was up with the foodiestamps. i saw the threads hedline and remembered the book i read. tho seeing that u replied at 4:42 am, im guessing u ::cigar:: about 22 minutes before that, if my intuiton serves me :ompus::


----------



## slimJack

SquatingintheOcean said:


> slim i didn't mean to sketch u out, i was seeing what was up with the foodiestamps. i saw the threads hedline and remembered the book i read. tho seeing that u replied at 4:42 am, im guessing u ::cigar:: about 22 minutes before that, if my intuiton serves me :ompus::


 yah I'm just saying wat it looked like to me from my own 
Experiences kid.. not accusing u of lyin or anything.. jus wat I see


----------



## hitchingpdx

Tried this yesterday with some folgers coffee $8.98 (trying to get bus money) bought with ebt, tried to return with no receipt and was told I could only exchange it for other food :/


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX

FLAPJACK said:


> Super easy, you can do it at any qfc, safeway, walmart, ect.
> 
> 
> SIMPLE:
> okay, so foodstamps, purchase food products only, yes?
> single items of packaged returnable food usually don't cost much, unless it's a real fancy bottle of olive oil!
> you can find olive oil for really cheap, to the super fancy bottles which are usually about 30 bucks.
> so, buy a big fancy bottle of olive oil, return it 20 minutes later at the same damn store, and viola! gift card!
> 
> BUT: usually they'll ask you why you returned it (already have some at home, blah blah blah, any lame excuse works), and most stores DO NOT accept returns w/out the receipt for anything more than 20$ (i learned the hard way...)
> 
> Anywway, it's a really easy and it get's free beer and you don't have to steal (which sometimes I have a big problem with, I'm kind of clumsy.) and It works almost everywhere



Really good idea!  I rather try all the alternatives before I boost from safeway or any grocery store


----------



## wanderwhy

This probably has a better chance of working at groceries without the sophisticated returns database that Walmart has. For instance, I know from working at Kroger that they don't keep up with your information at all when you do a no receipt return, but they do have to ask a manager for anything over 15 bucks. They may write your name and phone number on a slip but it never goes anywhere. However, that doesn't mean the customer service workers aren't on to stuff like this. You're better off buying like two big bags of $7 candy or something that someone may actually buy (who really buys $20 olive oil?) so as to not be suspicious. Also, don't be dicks to the minimum wage workers. If you can tell they're onto you but they're trying to be nice, don't push it. I once let a girl return two $10 items I was sure she stole from another store, but I just did it because I didn't really care. Afterwards she said, "oh I forgot I have two more in the car, can I return those too?" Who "forgets" they have two more of the same item? Who buys 4 of the same item (they were an "as seen on TV" headset for your phone) and realizes they don't need it? A lot of the time the workers don't really care, but they don't want to get in trouble. If you get one that seems to be helping you out, don't push it like that.


----------

